# try it!



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

"chicory water"1/3 of glass + "Crataegus aronia(white thorn) water" 1/3 of glass+ " fumitory water" 1/3 of glass, in the morning and at night.1/2 of cup dill water after each meal.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How do you prepare those waters?


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

you can not prepare them at home. you must buy them.read this article:Liver Cleansing for Effective Relief from Constipationhttp://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1..._the_liver.html


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

IBS due to Liver Qi Stagnation:http://beyondwellbeing.com/ibs/qistag.shtml


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What kind of store would carry those waters? I haven't seen anything like that at the health food or vitamin stores around here.I'm not use to waters being used in Chinese medicine (although there are a few cold water extracts), so what tradition do they come from? I know the Chinese will make tea out of herbs, but not really sure what these "waters" are. Are they a water extract, a homeopathic dilution, or what?From a bit of google those seem to be more Arabic remedies rather than Chinese, but I'm not clear. I like to know what traditions things are from because sometimes they are used differently depending on which tradition you are looking at, and you can't always just mix and match between TCM, Ayurveda, etc. Why they are used are different as well as how.Did you stumble on this yourself, or did some kind of health professional prescribe them? Did they do a TCM diagnosis, or is that just something you looked up on your own?


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

i think you can find chicory water in some stores. its appearance is like that of peppermint water. if you dont find it try its tea.chicory is laxative and has very good effects on liver,heart and skin.it also relieves headache and helps the digestion.i know someone who suffered from chronic constipation. he was told to drink these waters in order to cleanse his liver. after doing it, he was relieved from constipation.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've never seen those kinds of waters (other than rose water in some high end gourmet stores). Unless maybe you lived in an area with enough ethnic Iranians to have a specialty store you could find it.A lot of times you can buy herbs (they use chicory as a cheap substitute for coffee in much of the Southern US so someone might be able to find that). But I don't know what a "fumitory" is or if you could even buy that like you could buy chickory or dill, at least here in the US.What country do you live in that these are easy to find?


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Is chicory really a laxative? I have this ground chicory which is supposed to be used to create a coffee-like substitute drink, but I didn't like the taste so stopped drinking it. If it really can have a laxative effect I'll give it another try.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.pdrhealth.com/drugs/altmed/altm...p;contentId=361 is one site I find that mentions increase bowel movements. That may not be the primary use but it sounds like it can do that.


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

if you dont find chicory water try its tea.yes chicory is a laxative:http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_chicory.htmThe root was also employed as a general herbal diuretic remedy and particularly valued for its laxative effect. Traditionally, the chicory is stated to benefit the liver by protecting it from the effects of excess coffee, the chicory is also said to be a counter stimulant alleviating the deleterious effects of drinking excessive amounts of coffee.http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/fiel...ets/chicory-398benefits of dill oil:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dill_oil#Usesfumitory:http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_fumitory.htmhttp://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/...RY&source=2http://www.anniesremedy.com/herb_detail380.phpFumitory is an aperient(laxative), depurative, cholagogue(stimulating the flow of bile), directic, laxative, sedative, stomachic,sudorific and tonic. It has traditionally been used as a vermifuge, to treat the skin, as a digestive tonic, and in sclerosis of the liver


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bioforce (A.Vogel) Frangula Complex Directions for use:Adults: 2 tablets of Frangula Complex twice daily with mealsChildren: Frangula Complex is not recommended for children Additional advice:Avoid excessive doses. Start with the minimum dose and increase slowly if it is not effective Caution: Please seek medical advice if pregnantKeep out of reach and sight of children Store in a cool dry placeBioforce (A.Vogel) Frangula Complex Frangula Complex may be helpful in the following conditions:ConstipationBloatingFlatulenceDetoxificationAcne, which is worsened by toxicity caused by constipationBioforce (A.Vogel) Frangula Complex brings together six herbs:Alder Buckthorn (Frangula) and its transatlantic relative Californian Buckthorn (Cascara) join with soothing Aloe Vera and Fumitory along with stimulating Milk Thistle and Nettle. Most have been used since the Middle Ages, being known to herbalists such as Culpepper.Ingredients in more detail:Extract of Frangula alnus (Alder Buckthorn) dried bark, Fumaria officinalis (Fumitory) dried herb, Cascara sagrada (Californian Buckthorn) dried bark, Urtica dioica (Stinging Nettle) dried roots, leaf and rhizomes, Silybum marianum (Milk Thistle) dried ripe fruit and Aloe barbadensis (Aloe vera) dried leaf. Also contains croscarmellose sodium, microcrystalline cellulose, dicalcium phosphate, magnesium stearate (vegetable source) and silica to 450mg.


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

whitethorn:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitethorn_(hawthorn)http://www.nutrasanus.com/hawthorn.htmlhttp://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_hawthorn.htmHawthorn berries possess a potent and effective astringent effect - this is very effective in the treatment of problems such as diarrhea and dysentery in patients. The digestive system also benefits due to the relaxant action possessed by the hawthorn leaves, flowers and berries - the herbal remedy also boosts the appetite. At the same time, it acts in relieving abdominal distension and in the removal of stagnation of food in the intestinal tract. Hawthorn herbal remedies also have an effective relaxing effect on the functioning of the nervous system, the herb aids in relieving excessive stress and anxiety, it helps in calming mental agitation, it lessens restlessness and reduces nervous palpitations. In the Chinese system of medication, the herb is often suggested for the treatment of problems associated with the digestive system. It is believed to help ease digestion of meat and greasy foods, and the hawthorn is also given in cases of stomach pain, abdominal distension, and also in cases of diarrhea.


----------



## alex3000 (Jan 13, 2009)

Try this one:In the morning, drink a cup/glass of chicory water or chicory tea+1 cup of peppermint tea or 1 peppermint oil (colpermin) capsule.In the evening or at night,(30 min. before meal) drink 1 cup/glass of chicory water or chicory tea+1 cup of peppermint tea or 1 peppermint oil (colpermin) capsule.During the day you can have other laxatives like aloe vera,wheat bran,olive,magnesia milk and etc. you can have 4-6 spoons of probiotic yoghurt mixed with wheat bran.If you suffer from constipation, avoid using much cinnamon and caraway because they cause constipation(they are very good for those suffering from ibs-d).Chicory tea benefits:http://www.teabenefits.com/herbal-tea-bene...a-benefits.htmlChicory Tea Benefits have been known for generations as possessing potent diuretic, tonic and laxative properties. It is also a popular herbal remedy in parts of Egypt for rapid heartbeats.·	Chicory tea may have some sedative effects on the nervous system. ·	Chicory tea may help in the treatment of liver ailments and other hepatic diseases. ·	Chicory tea may help introduce healthy bacteria in the colon that contributes to the prevention of colon cancer.·	Chicory tea may help in the treatment of gastroenteritis.·	Chicory tea may help stimulate the appetite.·	Chicory tea may help in the treatment of gallstones.·	Chicory tea may help in the treatment of gastroenteritis.·	Chicory tea may help stimulate the appetite.·	Chicory tea may help in the treatment of gallstones.


----------

